# CAAD5 USA edition



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey all, I have a "stars and bars" CAAD5 bike with campy stuff on it that I want to sell (actually it is in the classifieds right now) This bike's paint job is the flag theme and came out after 9/11 as a sort of commemorative bike for a group of NY firefighters doing a cross country trip to thank the country for their support. Is any of this sounding familiar? I am wondering if this frame has any sort of extra value attached to it because of all this. And, I know I should have asked this earlier. When I went to research other bikes in this edition, I found little success. I had it on ebay for several weeks with no attention at all.

Thanks for any info, I should have come to the Cannondale forum a long time ago, it just dawned on me today...oh well.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I've seen that bike. No, I don't think it would have very much "extra value," it was kinda ugly.

If you "had it on ebay for several weeks with no attention," you did something wrong. I sold a CAAD4 and a CAAD5 on eBay, easily. Those are well known frames with solid reputations. Just start the auction at a penny. It's worth what it's worth!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I think that is the trick. This forum is great, but not for selling bikes. You need to list it on Ebay. Ebay has a great audience and you can sell things without even trying. You will need to take some great photos of the bike. I buy used bikes, use them for a year or 2 and then sell them on ebay for the same price I bought them for or more. It's a great service to have.
The neat thing about bidding on ebay, is that it almost seems like people forget what they are bidding on. They just start bidding to win. Like a frenzy of sorts. You can start them off at one dollar, or put a reserve price in there.


----------

